# Pvc ( Azek) sill plate for patio door



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

Any of you guys, when installing a new patio door, use azek as a sill plate or to raise the door?
I have spoke to some guys who refuse to use anything but flashed wood in those applications.
I also see some guys using Azek to buck frame a basement window opening; opinions on that?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Must be flashed, Azek or wood sill will leak without flashing.


Cole


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

The two contractors I've worked for use PT with silicone or pitch to seal the bottom.


----------



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

Can azek be flashed with aluminum? Does it have the structural integrity to be a patio door sill plate or a sill plate on a wall( on top foundation)?


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, azek can be covered with aluminum. You can use it under a patio door. 
I have used azek and 1/2" PVC facia under doors many times. Usually when trying to keep them up off of concrete.


----------



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

I think home depot sells a teue composite shim that is much stronger than Azek called " timber wolf".


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

The composite shims are nice because they don't compress, but they are a huge pain to cut off, they are too short, and too expensive.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

power said:


> Any of you guys, when installing a new patio door, use azek as a sill plate or to raise the door?
> I have spoke to some guys who refuse to use anything but flashed wood in those applications.
> I also see some guys using Azek to buck frame a basement window opening; opinions on that?


I have used PVC as a "carpet shim" under hinged entry doors as well as bucking openings in block walls. I just installed 2 twin windows in block walls over the weekend. 14" wide PVC was attached to the window frames, then set in the block openings and foamed in place. Worked like a charm.

These are the windows. The door was done in a similar fashion, along with carpet shim underneath.


----------

